# Cheap ESV Study Bible



## Dragoon (May 28, 2009)

Ok so my friends, father has started to attend church and has said that he wants a Bible to read. My friend and I told him to get an ESV Study Bible but the problem is there are pretty expensive. The family is really not well off, so do any of you know were to buy a ESV Study Bible the cheapest? Thanks


----------



## Rogerant (May 28, 2009)

I find the best deal is to order from CBD.

Bibles : English Standard Version - Christianbook.com Search


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (May 28, 2009)

I don't know the best deal on an ESV Study Bible, but I have found that googling any book's ISBN will turn up many possible suppliers. You could work from that.


----------



## ClayPot (May 28, 2009)

Probably amazon including shipping. See [ame="http://www.amazon.com/The-ESV-Study-Bible/dp/1433502410/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243530634&sr=8-1"]here[/ame].

Have you considered a Reformation Study Bible instead? Still the ESV, but a little cheaper and from a thoroughly reformed perspective. See it at wtsbooks here.


----------



## Berean (May 28, 2009)

Leather or hardcover?


----------



## OPC'n (May 28, 2009)

This one is $5.49.


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 28, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> This one is $5.49.



But that's not the ESV Study Bible, that's just the ESV Bible.


----------



## asc (May 28, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> This one is $5.49.



err, Study Bible?


----------



## willisadair (May 30, 2009)

No ESV Study Bible is cheap, you can get some relatively non-expensively at evangelicalbible.com. Call them they may have some "scratch and dents" available. 


Cheap: (adj.) that with little value
Non-expensive (adj.) that of a great value at a reduced price

-----Added 5/30/2009 at 10:46:13 EST-----



asc said:


> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> > This one is $5.49.
> ...



Crossway Books put out the ESV study bible (kind of a slightly lighter version of the reformation study bible) instead of opening up the ESV to used with other study bible textual notes.

<rambling>I heard that Joel Olsteen was heart broken that his study Bible wouldn't be allowed to be used with the ESV notes, then he was relieved because it meant people wouldn't be as likely to read a version which actually translates what God meant and said. </rambling>


----------



## OPC'n (May 30, 2009)

Chippy said:


> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> > This one is $5.49.
> ...



Sorry, I didn't see "Study Bible" only cheap!


----------



## raekwon (May 30, 2009)

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping


----------

